# Chicken keeps sneezing



## abiroses18 (Dec 27, 2009)

My chicken keeps sneezing, does she have a cold? What should I do?.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

abiroses18 said:


> My chicken keeps sneezing, does she have a cold? What should I do?.


Read up on internal mites...sounds like the airways may be blocked.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

How your chook?


----------



## abiroses18 (Dec 27, 2009)

Still sneezing, I got some grapefruit stuff as advised. The vet was really unhelpful too. Both of them have not laid since we got them (over 8 weeks ago). I have given them scraps and planted an egg in the eglu but still nothing.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Unless you have a vet who has at least an inkling when it comes to chickens then ..... Interestingly, not many do (well certainly not most urban ones)

When we had chickens and one of them didn't stop sneezing, our vet advised grapefruit stuff - that you have - as well as marmite on a bit of toast. Gosh, they loved that and stopped sneezing (not sure whether that was just a coincidence or not).


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you worm regularly?
Your hens are probably feeling pretty rough by now, are they eating ok?
This is the stuff you need
Flubenvet - Used for Worming | Poultry Medication


----------



## abiroses18 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm been using verm-x is that the same thing?. My vet annoyed me actually as she suggested that a bring it in, which would put of laying even further. Then she would give me baytril and said I couldn't eat the eggs after that. Was not happy after I got off the phone, I felt she was like 'lets says lots of really unhelpful things and hope she goes away'. I checked the chickens up close and they BOTH had chicken boogeys and I think the other one has started sneezing. UGH!


----------



## abiroses18 (Dec 27, 2009)

I've started feeding them scraps, including fish skin which I heard was good. I just want some happy laying chickens, I hate the thought of them being unwell!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

abiroses18 said:


> I'm been using verm-x is that the same thing?. My vet annoyed me actually as she suggested that a bring it in, which would put of laying even further. Then she would give me baytril and said I couldn't eat the eggs after that. Was not happy after I got off the phone, I felt she was like 'lets says lots of really unhelpful things and hope she goes away'. I checked the chickens up close and they BOTH had chicken boogeys and I think the other one has started sneezing. UGH!


Does it work on respiratory tract worms? As far as I can see it doesn't.
These are the ones your chicken is likely to have. 
Baytril works on bacteria in the respiratory tract. 
If you don't do something about it soon, you are going to have very sick chickens.


----------



## abiroses18 (Dec 27, 2009)

rona said:


> Does it work on respiratory tract worms? As far as I can see it doesn't.
> These are the ones your chicken is likely to have.
> Baytril works on bacteria in the respiratory tract.
> If you don't do something about it soon, you are going to have very sick chickens.


I am aware of that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

How are they?


----------



## abiroses18 (Dec 27, 2009)

Still sneezing a little but getting much better actually. Think the grapefruit stuff and worming stuff is working. Thank you


----------

